# In all honesty, what would you do?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

As some of you may know, the impending approach of a mini me, means that we may have to think about our current 'garage'.

As it is, it consists of the TT coupe and a Golf.

The question is, what do we do? I don't want to spend too much on a new car as I'd rather put my redundancy money towards a holiday home so I guess the choice is.

Sell the Golf and get an older Estate car (Passat, A4 Avant, 3-series touring) and keep the TT as you can still get little-uns in it at a push.

Sell the TT and get a nicer car (330D, New A4 Avant, Audi All-Road) and keep the Golf.

Sell them both and get a newer estate car and a cheaper coupe (Corrado VR6) or something sporty to have some fun in.

Like I say, I don't want to fritter away my redundancy as it's the first time in my life I've had some cash to do something decent with, so I guess a couple of grand on top of what we get Part-ex/private would be all I'd want to spend.

For the record, I'd be looking at about Â£16k (maybe more) for the TT and about Â£7,500 for the Golf.

Yours in anticipation.

Confused of high Wycombe.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Kell, the first question is, do you really need two cars? Children take up the most space before they hit, say, 30 months. After this the Golf will be perfect. If you really want an ideal vehicle try a "larger" estate like a 5 series or Passat or A6. The benefit of an A4 or 3 Series is small over a Golf. I'm guessing that in reality you rather fancy a change and are using this as an excuse to buy something a little different. I'd say, if you need two cars, then keep the Golf and sell the TT and invest in a large estate. If you only need one car, sell both and get a large estate. For the record, I have two children and by far the best vehicle at the time was a Sharan. We still miss it because we now have to think before deciding what to take with us! Hindsight would suggest that if you want a vehicle with a bit of style and fun to drive then an MPV is not for you. Try a 530d Sport, even a saloon should have all the space you need, or even an E55 AMG if you wanna go faster.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

When our firstborn arrived our cars were a Pug 205GTI and a Mini. The Pug was fine for the first year and then I went back on the Company Car Scheme in a Rover 214 Hatch IIRC - similar size to the Golf.

If you still like both cars, keep them both and buy a roof box for the Golf if you are worried you will be short of space. Kids clobber expands to fill the space available - how many long journeys will you be doing, how long will you be away for ?

Currently as you know I am running a CRV as the Family bus (which we are really pleased with) and the TT. My kids are now 13 and 9, and starting to whinge about lack of space in the back of the TT and we have a new dog too - one baby won't take up that much space unless you insist on taking your entire training shoe collection with you wherever you go 

Ref Holiday Home (which also can cut down the amount of stuff you need to take with you for sprogs) give me a call and I'll tell you where I put my money.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ag said:


> Kell, the first question is, do you really need two cars? Children take up the most space before they hit, say, 30 months. After this the Golf will be perfect. If you really want an ideal vehicle try a "larger" estate like a 5 series or Passat or A6. The benefit of an A4 or 3 Series is small over a Golf. I'm guessing that in reality you rather fancy a change and are using this as an excuse to buy something a little different. I'd say, if you need two cars, then keep the Golf and sell the TT and invest in a large estate. If you only need one car, sell both and get a large estate. For the record, I have two children and by far the best vehicle at the time was a Sharan. We still miss it because we now have to think before deciding what to take with us! Hindsight would suggest that if you want a vehicle with a bit of style and fun to drive then an MPV is not for you. Try a 530d Sport, even a saloon should have all the space you need, or even an E55 AMG if you wanna go faster.


I guess part of it is that yes, we do fancy a change. AS we live in Bucks and my parents are in Northumberland and the in-laws in Devon. it probably means that we will be doing some miles, but not sure how often.

I know other people manage with Golfs and, like Rob says, even smaller cars.

Our original plan was to get a Roadster. :roll: Looks like that is definitely on hold.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't understand this. The first reaction of anyone in the forum expecting a baby is to try to sell the TT. Why?

Wak has proved that he can carry two children in the back, two adults in the front and the weekend luggage. So no need to sell it just because of the baby.

If you want to sell it, because you got bored, then this is fine of course, but the baby doesn't justify this.

Also the Golf can easily cope with carrying the family, so no need for a change either, unless you really like a bigger car for more comfort and space.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

get a 350z and a lightweight land rover


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I don't understand this. The first reaction of anyone in the forum expecting a baby is to try to sell the TT. Why?
> 
> Wak has proved that he can carry two children in the back, two adults in the front and the weekend luggage. So no need to sell it just because of the baby.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with you Vlastan for once :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure you can cope but why bother.

In the same way we all have certain priorities when we buy a car, well once someones had a family they have a different set of priorities.

Like it or not the TT is not ideal as a family car (even if it is possible).

I'm not sure why people are questioning why most people change.

It seems obvious to me. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What I would like to do is to keep the TT. Yes Wak has his and yes Andy Dixon has his - but I suspect they both have other cars.

And that is the crux. Do I spend no money, keep the cars we have and muddle through? Sell one? Sell the other? or Sell both?

It's a tough decision one the one hand I love the TT, but if I keep it and don't use it, then it's merely sat there depreciating. On the other hnad, if I sell it and really miss it - a la Giles - I won't be able afford to buy another.

I could, of course, sell it, buy a left hooker and then buy an Estate car, but I don't want to do that either.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Big estate cars are the way to go for the early years. Once they are fully mobile (from say the 3rd birthday) you can get something smaller.

If I could get away with running one car and I needed space it would be something like a E320 cdi or Volvo V70. Better value and more economical than SUVs. WE have a Mondeo TDCi estate, can't beat it for practicality although the badge is somewhat lacking in cachet.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Big estate cars are the way to go for the early years. Once they are fully mobile (from say the 3rd birthday) you can get something smaller.
> 
> If I could get away with running one car and I needed space it would be something like a E320 cdi or Volvo V70. Better value and more economical than SUVs. WE have a Mondeo TDCi estate, can't beat it for practicality although the badge is somewhat lacking in cachet.


Did you struggle for space with the littlun in the 330D? I know pace and comfort was not an issue. :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Always a difficult issue.

We ran a MkIII Gti for the first 6 months of parenthood. The decision to sell our other car was a no-brainer as it was an Elise. As you say, the TT can be used with good effect, although once you have a buggy and travel cot in the back there is precious little room for anything else. It would take real dedication if you have any more children.

Afer 6 months the prinicipal issue was the fact the Golf was 3-door. My wifre really struggled to manipulate a laden baby seat onto the back seats even with the 'easy' Graco car base system. Might be another factor to consider?

So, sold our second car - one I had cherished for years - in favour of a very practical, economical and spacious estate which does everything we want, and does it well, and was good value for money. Only problem is that it is a Toyota.

I guess it all boils down to how much you love your TT. Clearly family needs and a TT are compatible, but if you are not truly passionate about the TT, it would be a shame if you came to 'resent' the TT due to it causing problems / issues / arguments.

Another point, and I would be interested to hear other views, fatherhood may well change your driving style. I am certainly slower and more careful than I was when a youngster in my Elise. This will only be an issue if the TT was bought for substance > style rather than the reverse.

Whatever the decision, I hope it is the right one!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Hi Kell
Congrats to you both!
When's the due date then? - this side of Christmas?

Personally, been there, done that with the TT and a baby.  
I suppose it comes down to the Q "Do you need/want to have 2 cars?" - for us it was a definate "no", but you may well feel differently.

If it was me, I'd sell the golf, buy an older diesel estate for long trips/baby lugging (bigger the better for luggage and safety, diesel for economy) - and keep the TT for when you're doing short trips/work etc

For us, we had the Jane Matrix lie-flat baby seat (Â£100 ish, or more with the travel system) which works a treat in back of the TTC for the times you'll need it.
Boot space can be an issue with the larger strollers (though Giles says he managed a 3 wheeler in his somehow!)

Main problem is when the little'un outgrows the G0 seat (at 9kg+) when you tend to tun out of passenger legroom if you go for an ISOfix child seat in the back of the TT. (Britax Duoplus is a good isofix seat, you might have some issues trying to find an older car with isofix installed though)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The other consideration, of course, is that the missus doesn't want to get certain cars. Understandable really as it will be her that has to drive it for the most part.

Where I've read with interest all the praise heaped on the 330D by many people here, she just doesn't like the look of them.

I think an All-road, possibly an A6/A4 is what we'll end up with. But if it's the latter then I'd like to get the 2.5D and they seem pretty rare.

I guess the ideal solution would be an RS6 Avant, but funnily enough, finanaces don't quite stretch that far.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

All-Roads aren't exactly cheap and the 2.7T is rather thirsty. Apart from that, if Mrs Kell is happy with it, then it would be IMHO an excellent choice.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheap Allroad here

http://www.fontain.co.uk/fullvehicledet ... highPrice=


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Did you struggle for space with the littlun in the 330D? I know pace and comfort was not an issue. :wink:


Latest 330d, little one was 2/3 so no carting around prams etc. Was ok. Had a 330d SE touring when she was little, it was a bit tight for my liking. The Mondeo is just huge, now we have a 3 year old and a one week old (William) it will be fine, 330d would be a squeeze. I don't like carrying anything except people in the cabin you see.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Are you sure about buying a holiday home? If you travel to the parents and in-laws quite a bit, do you think you'll get the chance to use it? :?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Are you sure about buying a holiday home? If you travel to the parents and in-laws quite a bit, do you think you'll get the chance to use it? :?


Parents and in-laws = 2 x holiday homes :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Cheap Allroad here
> 
> http://www.fontain.co.uk/fullvehicledet ... highPrice=


Seen that, but I notice that they haven't put the mileage on it. Probably huge.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

It says high motorway miles. Yeah right, and I bet it never went over 70mph!
It could still be a good choice but most are over Â£20k and you'll probably be putting some miles on it. I'd probably go for a well specified A6 as there is more choice and is cheaper to run, I do like the AllRoad though. You could probably get an old shape E320CDi for similar money. That is an excellent car with bags of go, image and space. It is unfortunately one of the most boring products ever manufactured with all the charm of a Black and Decker Drill. It's also a big lump in town, particularly for Mrs Kell.

Leftfield thought, Zafira GSi.....I'll get me coat.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Zafira GSi is very quick, I tested one once. It has a turbo though, and AmD do GM tuning so....

Nice car actually, I didnt buy one as I thought it would drop like a stone in value, hasn't been too bad though.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Have 4 kids a TTc and 2.5v6 allroad perfect combination 

Kids up to 12yrs fit eaaaasy in the back of the tt.

Keep TT.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Zafira GSi is very quick, I tested one once. It has a turbo though, and AmD do GM tuning so....
> 
> Nice car actually, I didnt buy one as I thought it would drop like a stone in value, hasn't been too bad though.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Look I am about to buy a Subaru, what did you expect?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Look I am about to buy a Subaru, what did you expect?


At least the Scooby doesn't have crumbs in the back...


----------

